# Yamaha and Klipsch: Bad combo?



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

I bought a Klipsch RC52 over the weekend when the store posted a sale price that's been over for 2 weeks. For the price point I think I'd go with RF52 for the fronts since the store is giving me a good deal for the last pair (floor models). I've listened to RF62 and 82 using ONKYOs an HKs , in other stores, and they sounded ok. But the RF52 was paired with a Yamaha, which is my receiver and the only brand the store carries, and it sounded bad especially when comparing with Paradigm Monitor 7.

I've read in some forums that Yamaha and Klipsch don't gel well together. Is that a fact? I'll pay the store another visit to audition both speakers again and I will bring my own CDs. The store doesn't even have a proper setup and plays CDs using a BD player so I am not sure if it caused the not so good sound.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Pairing a yamaha and klipsch will probably sound bright and bass heavy.

Pairing a denon and klipsch will probably sound bright and bass heavy.
Pairing a marantz and klipsch will probably sound bright and bass heavy.
Pairing a classe and klipsch will probably sound bright and bass heavy.
and pairing a mcintosh and klipsch will probably sound bright and bass heavy.
and pairing an emotiva and klipsch will probably sound bright and bass heavy.
and pairing an onkyo and klipsch will probably sound bright and bass heavy.

The point? Solid state electronics mate poorly with speakers that don't have a flat frequency response, because they'll let you hear that. Maybe get a 5 w SET amp, that ought to "tame" the klipsches. Otherwise, just realize that the speakers change reality of the sound, the receiver just changes the quality of it. If you like the sound of klipsches, they'll sound like that after you get them as long as your room is treated to the same extent as wherever you heard them.

...or you could always get some neutral speakers that give you the sound nice and flat. A flat FR curve doesn't make a good speaker, but it's a great place to start.


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> Maybe get a 5 w SET amp, that ought to "tame" the klipsches.
> 
> ...or get some neutral speakers.


Sorry, I am a noob to all of this. What do you mean by SET amp? Any recommendations for neutral speakers?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

I always thought Yamaha was kind of softer sounding and an affordable choice for nice sound. IMO Klipsch should only be used for movies, but I know some like them for music too.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you like the sound of the Klipsch speakers they will work equally well with a Yamaha or any other amp or AVR.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

In general, Klipsch speakers are known for being overly bright and a little harsh with most music. I have not heard the Palladiums, and I have read they aren't the typical klipsch horn sound. However I have heard all the RF, WF and Synergy series speakers and to me they all share that bright "horn" sound.

Paradigms are still a little forward, IMO, however they are not near the sound of the Klipsch. If you liked the 'digms, then go that route. 

Don't buy something because its a good deal. You are much better off getting the right components/speakers that truely satisfy you more slowly and enjoying them a lot longer then having any type of buyers remorse, and then get upgraditist.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I own a Yamaha and this is what I would do in your shoes:

Using YPAO set at its Natural setting, calibrate and listen with a reference track/song. Using this Natural setting will tame any high frequency "over" extension.

Next, using YPAO set at its Flat setting repeat the above mentioned. The difference should be very clear to your ears. The YPAO can do its magic if used correctly, imo.


----------



## punk_zappa (Oct 4, 2010)

callas01 said:


> Don't buy something because its a good deal. You are much better off getting the right components/speakers that truely satisfy you more slowly and enjoying them a lot longer then having any type of buyers remorse, and then get upgraditist.


Yep, that's what I thought. I still have the RC52 in the box and I will make my decision after paying the store another visit.

Thanks for all your replies.


----------

